# Why Sumo Squat?



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

What difference is it to sumo squat over 'normal' squats? im sure it would of been asked before but i couldnt find anything when i did a search.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats a sumo squat?


----------



## craig91 (Mar 7, 2011)

sumo squat focus more on the quads


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

craig91 said:


> sumo squat focus more on the quads


How does it? Don't really know the difference so an explaination would be lovely...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Sumo squat focuses more inner thigh and glutes


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i could watch her squat allday <3


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Some one explain to me how that differs from a normal squat?

Its just a squat?

What THE hell is going on?

Also lol'd at this commet

3 red﻿ lights.

def1l3r 1 month ago


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hate American fitness women like her.

'im gonna walk up to my bar'

Yeah well no sh1t how else you gonna do it, thick bint.

Aaaanyway, yeah i imagine cause the stance is wider it puts more pressure on the pivot point in the middle, i.e your ass.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

BITCH NEEDS A SLAP!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just looks like a normal squat. I don't see why you would want to do a narrow width squat, you use less weight and can't squat as deep and I think it is a myth that it works your quads more.

When I saw the title I thought I read sumo deadlift as I have never heard of a sumo squat.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i think the sumo squat works more your glutes and thighs. I've seen mr greene doing it in a video, im not sure if it was the overkill series or redemption


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

The wider the legs are apart the more you work the inner legs, closer together vice-versa, the sumo squat is more about ensuring people get proper depth before closing the legs, many people do not vary the width of stance in squats and only work one section of a leg rather than the entire leg


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Squat stance width doesn't alter quad activation - is the same whether you squat with feet wide apart or close together. What does change between positions is which supporting muscles are activated.

With narrow stance squats there's a lot of glute activation, and depending on the position you hold your lower back in, potentially a lot more activation there too.

With wide stance you recruit less of the glutes and lower back but more upper hamstrings and adductors (inner thigh).


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Squat stance width doesn't alter quad activation - is the same whether you squat with feet wide apart or close together. What does change between positions is which supporting muscles are activated.
> 
> (inner thigh).


WHy on earth are you talking about just one muscle when the squat uses more than almost any other exercise, you need to read Mr Rip and learn, stance is critical to which muscles you build, poor information and ego is a road crash waiting to happen


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kernowgee said:


> WHy on earth are you talking about just one muscle when the squat uses more than almost any other exercise, you need to read Mr Rip and learn, stance is critical to which muscles you build, poor information and ego is a road crash waiting to happen


Based on this response is obvious you clearly aren't bright enough to understand my comments. I suggest you go and look at what I said again - where on earth did I say squats only work one muscle? I mentioned several muscles... Idiot.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

craig91 said:


> sumo squat focus more on the quads





Pete122 said:


> How does it? Don't really know the difference so an explaination would be lovely...


The sumo squat will employ more muscles in the inside of the thigh than the traditional squat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Based on this response is obvious you clearly aren't bright enough to understand my comments. I suggest you go and look at what I said again - where on earth did I say squats only work one muscle? I mentioned several muscles... Idiot.


A very rare moment from the Ukm archives showing you can get slightly vexed if the correct buttons are pressed,it made me lol anyway! :lol:

Nb read only slightly.... :stupid:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

biglbs said:


> A very rare moment from the Ukm archives showing you can get slightly vexed if the correct buttons are pressed,it made me lol anyway! :lol:
> 
> Nb read only slightly.... :stupid:


LOL, yeah it does happen :lol:

Am more likely to just facepalm and ignore than comment back though - was obviously feeling chatty that day.


----------



## jonnyg (Apr 6, 2012)

Normal squat is very quad dominant.

If you've hit a plateau with your squats you can try switching to sumo squats to focus on glutes, this may help you improve your normal squat. I find sumo box squats are best, sitting back on to the box helps to keep good form.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

theres no difference in quad activivation between the 2 the main diiference for me is hips play a bigger role in the wide stance squats plus everyone is different some people find it easier to do a wide stance squat over a close stance plus with u make the distant u have to travel shorter and gives u a better center of gravity one of the reasons alot of powerlifters choose to do wide stance squat there are calculators online that u put measuerments in arms, legs, torso and then it will tell u wich 1 your body is more suitable to


----------

